# Oh crud--accidentally ate expired blue cheese dressing....



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Ugh. So, how bad is this... I was at pizza hut today and had wings with blue cheese dressing. Only *after* I finished, I was informed that the blue cheese dressing had been expired since June 27th (so a month). Great. They comped our entire meal, but a free dinner isn't going to make me happy if food poisoning can hurt the baby...

Please tell me that even if I get sick, the baby will be ok...I'm 12 weeks today, and as of my ultrasound this morning, the baby was strong and growing on target. Does anyone know if I can do anything to prevent something happening to the baby--should I try to find an open urgent care clinic and get some antibiotics? (it's been about 2 hours since I ate it...)


----------



## brandyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Please don't get me wrong - I'm not bashing your food choice. As long as the blue cheese in the dressing was pasteurized (it is), I would so not be worried about Pizza Hut dressing being old.

http://www.pizzahut.com/Files/PDF/ph_ingredients.pdf

Soybean oil, water, blue cheese (pasteurized milk, cheese culture, salt, enzymes, calcium chloride), egg yolk, distilled vinegar, high fructose corn syrup, salt, artificial flavor, garlic powder, sodium benzoate and potassium sorbate added as preservatives, xanthan gum , onion powder.
CONTAINS: MILK, EGGS

I would find it hard to believe that stuff would actually go bad a month after its "expiration" date.

Of course you should go ahead and call your doc. I won't say you shouldn't go in to the urgent care, but if it was me, I'd rather be at home sleeping than spending 4 hours waiting at urgent care.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Regular food poisoning will make you miserable but will more than likely NOT hurt the baby. Listeriosis on the other hand could. But it's typically found on _unpasteurized_ soft cheeses, and I'm betting a chain like Pizza Hut uses pasteurized cheese. And keeps the bottles refrigerated (which doesn't kill listeria, but can extend the life of a product). Just because something's past its date doesn't mean it's dangerous. It's not a great thing to do on purpose obviously but in all likelihood you're fine.









If you get sick immediately don't worry. It's not listeriosis -- that takes a while to manifest symptoms, whereas food poisoning happens fast.

If you get sick after several days (to a few months, even), call your OB/midwife immediately. Antibiotics can help.

Here's some info on it:

http://www.cdc.gov/nczved/dfbmd/dise...riosis_gi.html

I ate some bad feta (that had been cooked, so I assumed it was okay) last time and freaked out. Got food poisoning and was miserable for two days but no listeriosis.

Hang in there mama. And don't eat any soft cheese period. That's the best way to avoid this stress again.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank you...







:

And don't think I eat there every day. I actually haven't eaten there in years (gee, wonder why.







: ) but my son who never eats anything saw a commercial and begged to go, so I obliged. And it wasn't until about 20 minutes ago where it connected that blue cheese = no no to begin with. Ugh.

Renee...the blue cheese dressing was in a small plastic individual serving container and wasn't refrigerated (it was shelf stable. Or was I suppose).

The really sad thing? DH's serving had been expired for *3* months. Yeah, not going to Pizza Hut again. Homemade pizza next time....


----------



## brandyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I went to a fancy restaurant in SF a couple months ago, got the cheese plate, asked multiple times about the cheeses being pasteurized (yes, they were). I got back a plate with a soft cheese and a tasting card that noted the raw goat's milk. Um... They sent me back some pasteurized cheddar (but cripes, I almost bought raw cheddar at Trader Joe's!) and comped some other stuff.

So I second the not eating soft cheese! And also that I don't think you have listerosis to worry about, only food poisoning, but with those ingreds, I don't think that will be an issue. Also not to mention that expiration dates on stuff like that are going to be more about taste and less about the food is bad exactly on this date.

At work we have shelf stable cream cheese (ugh, no). Yet still I will eat velveeta. Mm orange.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LOL...so, the OB just laughed at me. LOL! He said just don't go around eating expired stuff on a daily basis, and it should be ok. He said because it was individually packaged, it was probably just a "freshness" issue (and me being nauseous now must be a first trimester issue).

I swear this doctor must think I'm a paranoid freak since I just saw him today for a regular appointment and then he gets a call from me at 10 PM (um, I am. But I think he noticed. LOL!) It's a good thing he's used to high risk paranoid hysterical pregnant women. LOL!

And I do have to say, he is the *fastest* doctor ever--he literally called back 20 seconds after we hung up with the nurse.


----------



## brandyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Yay, all is well!







Hope you'll allow yourself some hotwings satisfaction now







Mmm those were tasty!


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

There was a really good thread about cheese on here just when I first was pregnant...maybe do a search for cheese in April or May? A poster who was a bit of a cheese expert had some good info on what was and wasn't safe to eat.


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

Youre fine lol. I got food poisoning around 12 weeks and just barfed a whole bunch. Dont worry







Nice that you have such an attentive ob!


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Glad you're okay! I got some wicked bad food poisoning at 33 wks (either from a brand new glass jar of salsa dip or from sr. cream that didn't expire for another 12 days). Anyways, baby was fine but I got awful dehydrated- if you get any food poisoning s/x go to the ER and get some fluid IVs


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
Thank you...







:

And don't think I eat there every day. I actually haven't eaten there in years (gee, wonder why.







: ) but my son who never eats anything saw a commercial and begged to go, so I obliged. And it wasn't until about 20 minutes ago where it connected that blue cheese = no no to begin with. Ugh.

Renee...the blue cheese dressing was in a small plastic individual serving container and wasn't refrigerated (it was shelf stable. Or was I suppose).

The really sad thing? DH's serving had been expired for *3* months. Yeah, not going to Pizza Hut again. Homemade pizza next time....

Ah right. Well, that sodium benzoate stuff is pretty dang powerful. I'm glad your OB called you back and was reassuring.







I was thinking when I read your other post that it was a sealed package plus it being pasteurized cheese meant the chances of there being listeria bacteria in there was just hugely slim. I'm so glad you're feeling better about it. I know what you'd going through. When I had that food poisoning I was terrified it was listeriosis. And swore off ALL soft cheese for the rest of the pregnancy. With no regrets.


----------

